# Montenegro - Wild Beauty



## Dukljanka

*Montenegro*, the pearl of the Mediterranean, unique in many ways is situated in the south of the Adriatic. There is nowhere else that you can find, in such a small place, so much natural wealth, beauty, mild beaches, clear lakes, fast rivers and gorgeous mountains – like you can in the small country of Montenegro. In the morning you can wake up along the beautiful Adriatic coast, have lunch on the banks of Skadar Lake, and enjoy the evening walks in the Montenegrin Mountains. Montenegro is a place that cannot leave you indifferent. 

*Lord George Gordon Byron* (English national Poet):

"When the pearls of nature were sown, on this soil an owerflowing handful was gathered”.

"The most beautiful contact between the earth and sea took place at the Montenegrin littoral".

*Jacques Cousteau* (Famous Explorer/Biologist):

" The part of the Adriatic Coast belonging to Montenegro is the purest part of the Mediterranean"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHHQZIZiIqA

*Cetinje*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*, the capital of Montenegro

Area: 1500 km²
Position: Northern part of Zeta valley
Altitude sea-level: 44,5 m
Geographical coordinates: 42˚26’ N, 19˚16’ E
Population: 170 000
Language: Montenegrin
Currency: euro €










By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Cetinje, Ivan Crnojević*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Montenegrin National Theatre* /Podgorica

founded in 1953










By me


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica*

*Millennium Bridge*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Cetinje* is the old capital of Montenegro (Prijestonica), located at the foot of Mount Lovcen. Cetinje began to grow around 1482 when Ivan Crnojevic, a ruler of the Crnojevic dynasty, moved under Turkish advance from the southern town of Zabljak on Skadar Lake and named Cetinje his new capital. 

Cetinje is much more than a capital city to Montenegrins. 

Cetinje and Mount Lovcen are symbols of the Montenegrin nation and state created in the centuries-old struggle for independence, and freedom. 

They are also symbols of the highlanders' ethic of honesty, courage and loyalty to their country. 

Cetinje was the seat of the Montenegrin Orthodox Church and the center of the organized resistance against the Turks. 










By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Cetinje*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica*

*City Hall*


















*ProMonte Building*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Cetinje*









by me


----------



## Kulla

Hi there are actually 5-6 threads about Montenegro in this section perhaps its easier to post all the pics in one thread this might come in handy for peopel who are looking for information about a city or a region in Montenegro


----------



## Dukljanka

Kulla said:


> Hi there are actually 5-6 threads about Montenegro in this section perhaps its easier to post all the pics in one thread this might come in handy for peopel who are looking for information about a city or a region in Montenegro


I haven't seen any


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica*

*King Nikola's castle*



















*King Nikola's statue*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor* is a town on the Montenegrin coast. It's located in Kotor Bay, and town is under the protection of the UNESCO.

Some pics by me...


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Privattee

Wow unbeliveable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wanna visit Montenegro now!!! :O
__________________


----------



## Tony Tv

^^
kay:Now they are less crowded... Welcome!


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C7e8gaMFTQ&feature=related









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Saint Tryphon’s Cathedral in Kotor* is one of the oldest churches in Europe and the oldest in the former Yugoslavia. It is 69 years older than the Virgin Mary Church of Notre Dame in Paris, and 460 years older than St. Peter’s Basilica in Rome. It was built in 1166 on the remains of the previous temple from the IX century.

Cathedral of St. Tryphon is a representative exemplar of Romanesque architecture with elements of Byzantine architecture. Through the time the cathedral changed its appearance but after the horrible earthquakes has been always restored. During each renewal were put new interior elements of architecture in the spirit of the time when is work performed. It is particularly noticeable the influence of Renaissance and Baroque elements. 

The most notable elements are two different bell tower rebuilt at different times. Primarily bell towers and facade were destroyed during the earthquake in the 1667th. It is built new bell towers of different heights. North bell tower is 33m high, and the south one is 35 m.

In church there are frescoes from the XIV centuty and it is rich with the works of local and Venetian goldsmiths from the fourteenth to the twentieth century.


----------



## Dukljanka

*Saint Tryphon’s Cathedral*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bar*









by mihailo.genije


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*










by igor_korolev


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*










by XimoPons : vistas 3000.000 views


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Pržno*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Miločer*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Miločer*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

*Mogren beach*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Petrovac*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Hotel **Splendid** - Bečići/Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Hotel Splendid Bečići*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Hotel Splendid Bečići*










by blacknight


----------



## Dukljanka

*Hotel Splendid Bečići*

Beach










by Kosovo Bradt guide book author


----------



## Tony Tv

*Bar* is largest town on the Montenegrin coast, and also the largest port.

*Old town*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Bar*

*Old town*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Bar*









^^
Old town









^^
Bar from the plane...


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Risan *- is a small town in Boka Bay. This small town is the oldest settlement in the gulf.









^^
*Roman mosaics*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Bojana River*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Budva*


















^^
Top Hill









^^
Top Hill - club under the open sky...


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*









^^
_Royal Clipper_ in Boka Bay



























^^
_Amerigo Vespucci_


----------



## Tony Tv

*National Park Durmitor*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Budva*

*Hotel **Queen of Montenegro** - Bečići*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Perast*

*Hotel **Per Astra*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Buljarica*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Buljarica*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Drobni pijesak*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Drobni pijesak*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Drobni pijesak*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*

*Tivat Bay*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Tivat / Porto Montenegro*









by MaleWitch


----------



## Dukljanka

*Tivat / Porto Montenegro*









by Alexandra Zakharova


----------



## Dukljanka

*Hotel Maestral / Pržno*









by Ilija Perić


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica*

*Hotel Podgorica*









*Sport Centre*









*Stadium*


----------



## Tony Tv

*National Park - Skadar Lake*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica Airport*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Ada Bojana*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Pamela Anderson and model of ACC building. This building in Podgorica, is in final stages of construction.*


----------



## Tony Tv

*N.P. - Skadar Lake*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Dobre Vode*


----------



## Dukljanka




----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Bianca Resort & Spa - Kolašin*


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv

*Mountain Bjelasica*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Mountain Komovi*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Herceg Novi*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## ruslan33

Montenegro is such a beauty. Now I understand why the Russians are rushing over there to buy their homes.


----------



## Tony Tv

Спасибо. С уважением из Черногории!


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bečići*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Reževići *


----------



## Dukljanka

*Sveti Stefan*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Lučice*, near Petrovac


----------



## Dukljanka

Montenegrin-CG said:


> super fotke... :cheers2: bravo!


* Ulcinj*


----------



## Gabriel87

Montenegro is really beautiful, I'm impressed. congratulations for such a beautiful country


----------



## Dukljanka

Gabriel87 said:


> Montenegro is really beautiful, I'm impressed. congratulations for such a beautiful country


Thanks Gabriel 

*Podgorica* 










by Vanja_MNE


----------



## Dukljanka

*Njegoševa Street, Podgorica*


----------



## Tony Tv

Gabriel87 said:


> Montenegro is really beautiful, I'm impressed. congratulations for such a beautiful country


Muchas gracias Gabriel!


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

*Delta City Montenegro* / today

LINK


----------



## Tony Tv

*Herceg Novi*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica *


----------



## Tony Tv

*Bridge at Đurđevića Tara*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*










by Vanja_MNE


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*










by Untravelled Paths


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*










by Vanja_MNE


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

*Doclea (Duklja)*

The city of Doclea, also know as Duklja or Diokletija, is Montenegro's foremost ancient site. Founded in the 1st century AD, the city was built on a plateau near the confluence of the Zeta and Moraca rivers and had a forum, temples, basilica, thermal pools and a necropolis. Becoming the provincial capital around 300AD and housing some 40,000 people, it lost power after the 4th century invasions and was eventually ravaged by a lethal combination of Goths, Slavs and earthquakes. A low wall, medieval defence towers, a partially uncovered road and some other scattered remnants are visible today.










by nidzo_83


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

*Duklja*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv

*Nikšićko Pivo:cheers1:*
_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## Dukljanka

*Boka Kotorska*

If you wish to shorten your journey from Tivat to Herceg Novi, there is a ferry Kamenari - Lepetane




















*Lepetane*










*Kamenari*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kamenari*










by IP Maesstro


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bar*










by See Montenegro


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*

*On fortress... my photos...*


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv

*Mediterranean Montenegro - TRAVEL CHANNEL*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*

*On fortress...*


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv

*Mountain Visitor*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Canyon Nevidio/"Unseen"*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*

*on fortress..*


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Dukljanka

*Mogren, Budva*

Today









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

Hotel Astoria


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

Hotel Mogren


----------



## Tony Tv

*Risan*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Automobile Show Budva 2010*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Risan*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Automobile Show Budva 2010*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

Hotel Avala










By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva / Avala*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva / Avala*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Pamela... from airport, to hotel Avala...*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva / Avala*

A view from the aparment's balcony


----------



## Tony Tv

*Budva*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Bar*


----------



## Tony Tv

*No comment*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Boka Kotorska*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Sveti Stefan*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Rijeka Crnojevića*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Ulcinj - Long beach*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Ulcinj - Long beach*










by Mooammer


----------



## Dukljanka

*Ulcinj - Long beach*









By me


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

so new and so beatifull...


----------



## Dukljanka

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> so new and so beatifull...


and so hot in summer :shifty:


----------



## poseta1

*Lovcen mountain* 

_Memorial place and grave of one of the greatest Serbs, Bishop of Serbian orthodox church and Ruler of Montenegro, Petar Petrovic Njegos. He was a poet as well. Some of the most famous books written by him are:

*The Serbian Mirror (Огледало српско) 

*The Mountain Wreath (Горски вијенац)

*False Tsar Stephen the Little (Лажни цар Шћепан Мали)._










by wikipedia


----------



## Dukljanka

Eco Resort Plavnica










by Вуксан Пейович


----------



## Dukljanka

*Plavnica / Skadar Lake*










by Вуксан Пейович


----------



## Dukljanka

*Plavnica / Skadar Lake*










by Вуксан Пейович


----------



## Dukljanka

*Plavnica / Skadar Lake*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*









By lassi.kurkijarvi

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lassi_kurkijarvi/2807107490/lightbox/#/photos/lassi_kurkijarvi/2807107490/


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*









By lassi.kurkijarvi

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lassi_kurkijarvi/2806250047/in/photostream/lightbox/#/photos/lassi_kurkijarvi/2806250047/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

Dukljanka said:


> By lassi.kurkijarvi
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lassi_kurkijarvi/2807107490/lightbox/#/photos/lassi_kurkijarvi/2807107490/



stunning photo......:cheers:


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat / Donja Lastva*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat / Donja Lastva*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat / Marina Porto Montenegro*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat Bay*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Autumn in Tivat...*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Podgorica*
*by *upaljac


----------



## Tony Tv

*Plateau Štavna*
*by *@na travizi


----------



## Tony Tv

*Hridsko lake*
*by * Guberinic Marko


----------



## Tony Tv

Thank you!  Welcome to Montenegro!


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Prčanj*
*by *bencobeng


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Njegoševa Street









By me


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Shopping center Delta City Montenegro*

*Podgorica*










*Source*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Shopping center Delta City Montenegro*










by *Nenad Novakovic*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Shopping center Delta City Montenegro*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Tivat*









by *Anne David in Montenegro*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Tivat*










by *Sunshine Soon*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bečići*









by *Bill's Croatia*


----------



## MassiveArchitect

Slike su super. 

Zivio sam u Tivtu 9 godina, prije nego sto sam otiso za Kanada, i dosad se nikad nisam vratijo nazad. Ali ako bog da, ovo ljeto ima da provedem 3 mjeseca u montenegru. 

Poslje 15 godina stvari su ostale iste i vraca nazad puno memorija, jedva cekam za let.


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bečići / Hotel SPLENDID*



MassiveArchitect said:


> Slike su super.
> 
> Zivio sam u Tivtu 9 godina, prije nego sto sam otiso za Kanada, i dosad se nikad nisam vratijo nazad. Ali ako bog da, ovo ljeto ima da provedem 3 mjeseca u montenegru.
> 
> Poslje 15 godina stvari su ostale iste i vraca nazad puno memorija, jedva cekam za let.


čekamo te! 










*Source*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bečići / Hotel SPLENDID*









by *@DanshinON*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bečići / Hotel SPLENDID*









by *pepikb*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*









by bbeg1956


----------



## Dukljanka

*Petrovac*









by See Montenegro


----------



## jackamla

The wild beauty of Montenegro heart is here in the South Coast region stretching from Bar Ada Bojana, the beauty of the panorama of the Lake Skadar and Velika Plaza. Montenegro imtegrate allows visitors to natural beauty with unparalleled opportunities for hiking, biking, climbing, orienteering, scuba diving, jet ski, kite-surfing, boating, and nothing else, the visitor can imagine.


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Prcanj*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor / Dobrota*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor / Dobrota*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*

*







*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor / Dobrota*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor / Dobrota*


----------



## Dukljanka

Bravo Tony ^^


----------



## Dukljanka

Old Town by night - Budva 

:cheer: kay:


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*









by bbeg1956


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*









by bbeg1956


----------



## Dukljanka

Tony Tv said:


>


I can't see this photo.


----------



## Tony Tv

^^
My favorite...


----------



## verkabg

*Pljevlja, Zabljak i ....*










Manastir Sv.Trojice u Pljevljima










Husein pasina dzamija u Pljevljima


----------



## verkabg

Kosanica











Crno jezero


----------



## verkabg

*
CRNO JEZERO*


----------



## verkabg




----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Rijeka Crnojevića*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Herceg Novi*

Kanli kula









By together8


----------



## Dukljanka

*Herceg Novi*

Kanli kula









Ba together8


----------



## Dukljanka

*Herceg Novi*









By ddqq


----------



## Dukljanka

*Herceg Novi*









By ryandaddi


----------



## Ivo Andrić

Dukljanka said:


> I haven't seen any


What about using the search-function? :nuts:

There are more than enough threads about Montenegro in this category here

Voila

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440809&highlight=montenegro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1163975&highlight=montenegro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=935298&highlight=montenegro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589581&highlight=montenegro

:cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Rogami









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Rogami









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Duklja









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Klub A









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Klub A










By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Klub A










By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Klub A









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

*Slovenska plaža (beach)*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva / Mogren beach*

*The Beautiful Mogren Beach in Budva, Montenegro *


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*










by *Slavoljub Radojević*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*










by *Slavoljub Radojević*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

*Jaz Beach*










by *Slavoljub Radojević*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

*Sv. Stefan*











by *Slavoljub Radojević*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bečići / Hotel Mediteran*

http://www.hotelmediteran.info/











*Source*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Hotel Mediteran / AQUA PARK*

AQUA PARK – total area 7500 sqm, capacity cca 1000 person with several cascade slides, multiple jacuzzies, water and cafe bars, plateaus for sunbathing green surfaces. A sports complex represents another part of aquapark, with playing fields for tennis, basketball and volleyball. 










*Source*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bečići / Hotel Splendid*









By me


----------



## victoriagenral

Wow beautiful buildings i just love the architecture which also have wilderness


----------



## Dukljanka

Tony Tv said:


> *Spots...*


@victoriagenral, watch this.


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*










*Source*


----------



## Yellow Fever

stunning scenery, but some of the photos link lead to nowhere but the photo itself. We need the links that can be link back to the authors own web page. Thanks!


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*









Taken by me


----------



## Yellow Fever

you took good pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka

*Sutomore*

@Yellow Fever, thanks! 









Taken by me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*









by Mark Turner


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica *









by Francisco Antunes


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat bay*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bigovo*









by foto Davide Gregorin


----------



## Yellow Fever

The photos taken by Tony Tv are pretty awesome too!


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*









Taken by me


----------



## Tony Tv

@ Yellow Fever thank you!


----------



## Dukljanka

Miločer, King beach (Kraljeva plaža) 










by *visit-montenegro*

Sveti Stefan | photo story


----------



## Dukljanka

*Buljarica*










by *peter++*


----------



## Countach

I start to love Montenegro, I became addicted to this thread :lol:
great pics!


----------



## Dukljanka

Countach said:


> I start to love Montenegro, I became addicted to this thread :lol:
> great pics!


Grazie


----------



## Dukljanka

*Ulcinj / Ada Bojana*









By Batica79


----------



## Countach

Dukljanka said:


> Grazie


Prego! 

I love so much pictures of the sea, because I love sea, but this year I was not having a summer, cz I was in Southern America when here it was summer and there it was winter hno:
I think that I like Montenegro because it is similar to southern Italy, where I was born.


----------



## Jonesy55

Where would people recommend I rent a house/apartment for a week as a base to explore the Montenegrin coast? 

I'm thinking Kotor but maybe Prerast, Herceg Novi or Budva. Any other suggestions? I will have a car.


----------



## Dukljanka

Jonesy55 said:


> Where would people recommend I rent a house/apartment for a week as a base to explore the Montenegrin coast?
> 
> I'm thinking Kotor but maybe Prerast, Herceg Novi or Budva. Any other suggestions? I will have a car.


Budva or Tivat.  

http://www.montenegro.com/accommodation


----------



## Dukljanka

Countach said:


> Prego!
> 
> I love so much pictures of the sea, because I love sea, but this year I was not having a summer, cz I was in Southern America when here it was summer and there it was winter hno:
> I think that I like Montenegro because it is similar to southern Italy, where I was born.


I like sea, too. 

I was in Italy last summer.  Puglia and Campania. Beautiful.


----------



## Jonesy55

Dukljanka said:


> Budva or Tivat.
> 
> http://www.montenegro.com/accommodation


Thanks, Tivat seems like a good option, the airport isn't so busy I think that i would have planes flying over my head every 5 minutes, am I right?

Budva is probably too far south I think for my base, my plan is to fly to Dubrovnik, spend one week to the north in Dalmatia then drive south for the second week in Montenegro. I will have two small children (4 & 2) in the car so I don't want to drive for too long on the changeover day or I will be too stressed by their crying! :laugh:

I will certainly visit Budva and Sveti Stefan though.

I was also thinking of maybe leaving Mrs Jonesy and the children at the beach one day while I drove to a city to take photos (which I would post here on SSC kay: ) and explore on my own. I was thinking of either Podgorica, Nikšič or Shkodër in Albania. What would you recommend? Are there any issues I should know about if I want to cross the Albanian border?

Thanks for any advices you might have for me


----------



## Countach

Dukljanka said:


> I like sea, too.
> 
> I was in Italy last summer.  Puglia and Campania. Beautiful.


Great :cheers:

i live in Milan, but i was born in Basilicata, you should go to Matera the next time you go to Italy.. it has a so cool ancient town!
Did you notice some similarities between Montenegro and southern Italy..or it is just me?


----------



## Tony Tv

@ Jonesy55

How many time do you plan to spend in Montenegro?
I recommend you to stay in Tivat. The airport is not a problem. 
You can visit... Actually you must to visit Herceg Novi, Risan (Roman mosaics - the oldest settlement in Boka Kotorska), Perast, Kotor, Budva, Bar (old town and famous old olive tree), Ulcinj (old town and famous Long beach)
Keep on mind that, all of these you can see in a relatively short time!!! On a small coast, so much beauty...
You must to visit Cetinje - historic capital of Montenegro.
Skadar Lake - Rijeka Crnojevica, etc...


----------



## Dukljanka

Countach said:


> Great :cheers:
> 
> i live in Milan, but i was born in Basilicata, you should go to Matera the next time you go to Italy.. it has a so cool ancient town!
> Did you notice some similarities between Montenegro and southern Italy..or it is just me?


OK, I will go there! 

Not very much. Come and see.


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv

15490093


----------



## Tony Tv

15285218


----------



## Countach

I love those sea/mountain pictures!


----------



## Tony Tv

*Cetinje*


Cetinje, French Embassy by Rapsak, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Cetinje*


Cetinje, Russian Embassy by Rapsak, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Cetinje*


Cetinje, National Museum by Rapsak, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Cetinje*


Cetinje, Montenegro by anjči, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Cetinje*


Church in Cetinje, Montenegro by Brave Lemming, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Ulcinj*


Ulcinj by vasekk, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Ulcinj*


Ulcinj-Dulcigno by foto Davide Gregorin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Ulcinj*


Ulcinj-Dulcigno by foto Davide Gregorin, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Ulcinj*


Montenegro, Ulcinj, Old town by katunchik, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tara River*


Montenegro (Crna Gora) by padina30, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat Bay*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tara River*


Montenegro (Crna Gora), by padina30, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tara River*


Whitewater rafting, Montenegro by BackpackingBex, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Perast*


Perast, Montenegro by Marite2007, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Boka Kotorska*


...disati by yahti.com, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

Tony Tv said:


> by me


lajkam


----------



## Tony Tv

*Budva*



Budva, Montenegro by sasha817, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Budva*


Budva, Montenegro - 022 by sirChadwick, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv

*Tivat*









by me


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Mali

Great video! Love MNE!


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*

Restaurant (very cheap, good food) "Nostalgija" near Delta City Montenegro.










By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Durmitor*









by davduf


----------



## Dukljanka

*Dobre Vode*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Sutomore*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bigovo*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*


Street outside walled town of Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


Hilltop Castle above town of Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*


Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


Palace, Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*


Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


Maritime Museum, Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*


Street in Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


Church of St. Nicholas, Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

*Kotor*


Kotor by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


Moat and Wall Surrounding the mediaeval town of Kotor, Montenegro by Nellie Dean, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv




----------



## Tony Tv

*Durmitor National Park*


----------



## Tony Tv

25705607


----------



## Tony Tv

_MG_4151 copy by FirstRozik, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

IMG_2429_done by FirstRozik, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

_MG_4163_CE_framed by FirstRozik, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Ulcinj's ancient olive groves in Valdanos by Ulcinj Today - for South Coast Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

A view of Ulcinj from the Adriatic sea by Ulcinj Today - for South Coast Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

A view of Stari Grad Ulcinj from Small Beach by Ulcinj Today - for South Coast Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Velika Plaza water sports by Ulcinj Today - for South Coast Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Looking southeast to Velika Plaza and beyond by Ulcinj Today - for South Coast Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Embraer 195 - Montenegro Airlines*









By me


----------



## Tony Tv

Montenegro bay by flash20, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Adriatic Sea, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Our Lady of the Rocks island. Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Bay of Kotor, Montenegro, 2010 by Kate_Lokteva, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Montenegro by Halit Volkan Cengiz, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Perast, Montenegro by summer_78, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Durmitor mountains by perfil, on Flickr


Durmitor massif by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Mt. Meded by perfil, on Flickr


Mt. Meded by perfil, on Flickr


Mt. Meded by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Mt. Meded by perfil, on Flickr


Around Zabljak by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Tara Canyon by perfil, on Flickr


Mountain flowers by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Tv

Bobotov Kuk from Savin Kuk by perfil, on Flickr


Durmitor sky by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

|>>*http://panoramatravel.rs/latn/?page=143*<<|









|>>*http://www.odeontravel.rs/crna-gora/herceg-novi/program*<<|


----------



## Mα®

Under the Orjen mountain by lencss, on Flickr


Untitled by i.tykhyi, on Flickr


old time by Masha Palmir, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Foggy bridge by bimmerPG, on Flickr


Skaline HDR by bimmerPG, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

... by Besim_Hakramaj, on Flickr


City Hotel from Podgorica,Montenegro by Alexanyan > 500,000 visitors in total ,Thank you, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32674414*<<|​


----------



## Mα®

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17392575*<<|​


----------



## Mα®

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26072231*<<|​


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Kotor, Montenegro (49) by Alan Hilditch, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*Three major Christian relicts are kept in Cetinje*










The Cetinje Monastery keeps the following relicts:the Right Hand of St. John the Baptist (the hand that baptized Jesus Christ) and particles of the Holy Cross (the cross on which Jesus Christ was crucified); also, the icon of Our Lady of Philermos is kept in the Blue Chapel in the building of the Government House.

Three great Christian relics have gone a long way to reach the historic town of Cetinje. From Jerusalem via Constantinople they came to the Knights of the Holy Crusades of St. John the Baptist who seized them in one of their battles. First they were kept in Rhodes, and then from the mid 16th century they were kept in Malta. This is why the Knights of the Order of St. John were later called the Order of Malta. During the Napoleonic Wars, general of the Order of Malta gave the relics to the Russian Czar Paul I Romanov in 1799 to take care of them. Relics were kept in the court of the Romanovs in St. Petersburg until the revolution in 1918 when Maria Fedorovna, mother of Emperor Nicholas II, brought them to Copenhagen. At the end of her life, she gave them to the Russian patriarch Antonio Hrapovicky who brought the relics through Berlin to Belgrade. Then, he gave them to King Aleksandar Karađordjević as a sign of gratitude of the Russian people and the Russian church for receiving a large number of refugees from Russia. The relics were kept in the royal palace in Belgrade until 1941 which is when King Peter II together with Patriarch Gavrilo Dožić handed them to the Ostrog monastery to be taken care of. The relics were transferred from Ostrog in 1952 to the State Treasury. Then, the Right Hand of St. John the Baptist and particles of the Holy Cross were handed to the Metropolitan of Montenegro and the Littoral, Daniel Dajković and were transferred to the Cetinje Monastery and icon of the Holy Mother Philermos was transferred to the National Museum in Cetinje in 1978 where it is kept until the present date. 

These relics are among the most famous Christian relics. They are in golden frames, decorated with diamonds, rubies and sapphires.










http://www.montenegro.travel/en/4428/central-region/cetinje/tradition-and-national-treasures/monasteries/art-and-entertainment


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Linguine

amazing photos and videos from Montenegro...:cheers2:


----------



## Mα®

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14814660*<<|​


----------



## Mα®

|>>*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45757317*<<|​


----------



## Mα®

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91402683&postcount=1116


----------



## Mα®

*TIVAT*














































http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.205332789589380.42159.166258896830103&type=3


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow really nice pics this country is incredible amazing


----------



## Mα®

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.205332789589380.42159.166258896830103&type=3


----------



## Mα®

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.205332789589380.42159.166258896830103&type=3


----------



## Mα®

:cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena

Perast :cheers2:


----------



## Dukljanka

*Boka Kotorska*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

Mα®;95870026 said:


> :cheers:


Very good photo ))


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Herceg Novi by Untravelled Paths, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ

Just Pearl. Slavic Pearl. :cheers:


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Montenegro vacation by Martin van Duijn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

beautiful country!


----------



## Dukljanka

The team from Montenegro celebrates after winning the women's European handball championship final match against Norway at the Kombank Arena
in Belgrade. (Reuters/Marko Djurica)


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*

Hotel Admiral









By me


----------



## hakz2007

Montenegro Multiview by Striderv, on Flickr


Montenegro Multiview by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

06.01.2013 by DULEfoto, on Flickr


06.01.2013 by DULEfoto, on Flickr


06.01.2013 by DULEfoto, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

38-Montenegro (22) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


38-Montenegro (18) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

39-Kotor bay (2) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


Lake by Besim_Hakramaj, on Flickr


Boat in chains by Besim_Hakramaj, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

38-Montenegro (20) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


02.01.2013 by DULEfoto, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

02.01.2013 by DULEfoto, on Flickr


02.01.2013 by DULEfoto, on Flickr


39-Kotor bay (3) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


39-Kotor bay (5) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


39-Kotor bay (13) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


39-Kotor bay (4) by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Linguine

lovely Montenegro...:cheers:


----------



## Cerises

Such beauty!!! :cheers:


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

IMG_4989Montenegro_Ulcinj by donchili, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Kolašin, Montenegro by katarinayee, on Flickr


Kolašin, Montenegro by katarinayee, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

MTNGR-0836-20120603.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-0844-20120603.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


MTNGR-0837-20120603.jpg by Miki Badt, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Budva - Montenegro by vojislav, on Flickr


Budva - Montenegro by vojislav, on Flickr


Budva - Montenegro by vojislav, on Flickr


Budva - Montenegro by vojislav, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Lepetane, Boka Kotorska*









By me


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

by Евгений Перцев ©, *Panoramio*


----------



## Mα®

Zdravo Crna Gora i Hostel Anton by praccus, on Flickr


bike share in Tivat! by katarinayee, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Perast, Crna Gora by daliokas, on Flickr


Kotor, Crna Gora by daliokas, on Flickr


Kotor, Crna Gora by daliokas, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Terrace in Spring by Undiscovered Montenegro, on Flickr


Our fleet of bicycles for exploring Lake Skadar's cycle paths by Undiscovered Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Isabellas_house_pool_area8_print by Explore Travel, on Flickr


magnolia_house_terrace4_web by Explore Travel, on Flickr


Rosemary_ cottage_pool3_ PRINT by Explore Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®

2009-07-01-213 by captain.tarmac, on Flickr


2009-07-01-207 by captain.tarmac, on Flickr


2009-07-01-211 by captain.tarmac, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

kotor_vista_view_from_apartment_WEB by Explore Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful Montenegro....thanks @Ma. :cheers:


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Magnolia_house_web by Explore Travel, on Flickr


nica_apartment_WEB by Explore Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Old city by semenixi, on Flickr


Ulqin by @erjon, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ

Stunning photos and excellent videos. Thanks so much for the sharing!:cheers:


----------



## Mα®

63550179


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ :drool:


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Church of Our Lady, Prčanj by Luštica Bay, on Flickr


Budva, Montenegro by Luštica Bay, on Flickr


Budva, Montenegro by Luštica Bay, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/zalexandra/8720110236/]







[/url]
Ruins of the Old Town. by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


Old Town at night. by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


Street in the Old Town. by Alexandra Zakharova, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

IMGP1652-1 by jmarkleonard, on Flickr


IMGP1651-1 by jmarkleonard, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

garbo_house_patio_WEB by Explore Travel, on Flickr


garbo_house_WEB by Explore Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

IMGP1630-1 by jmarkleonard, on Flickr


IMGP1608 by jmarkleonard, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®

*source*









*source*


----------



## Mα®

66093856


----------



## Mα®

Cetinje - Kinderen met de Montenegrijnse vlag by elsslots, on Flickr


Cetinje - Bij het klooster by elsslots, on Flickr


Cetinje - De stichter van de stad by elsslots, on Flickr


Cetinje - Voormalig parlementsgebouw by elsslots, on Flickr


Cetinje - Theater by elsslots, on Flickr


----------



## filip__pg

http://www.mojacrnagora.com/slika-dana-2013-05-23-pogled-na-boku-iz-aviona/


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

The balcony of my fully furnished apartment in Ulcinj, Montenegro (aka 'the office' for the next month) overlooking the Adriatic Sea. This is looking East towards Italy. $26USD/night on AirBNB.com. by Raam Dev, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

by me


----------



## Linguine

great photos and videos from Montenegro. :cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

bravo!! :applause: this last page


----------



## Mα®

Begrüßung am Flughafen Tivat by Condor.com, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Untitled by noto.sn, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Untitled by noto.sn, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Foto: Anto Baković


----------



## Mα®

[


















by me


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great looking bike.


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Yellow Fever

hot sexy cars!


----------



## Mα®

^^








_source_


----------



## Mα®

The old footbridge (Most Gazela) by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


The Market by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Drinking Fountain in Kotor Old Town by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


Restaurant on the bayfront by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Montenegro NEPC suvekoolis juuli 2013 l 107 by karukrista, on Flickr


Montenegro NEPC suvekoolis juuli 2013 l 010 by karukrista, on Flickr


Montenegro NEPC suvekoolis juuli 2013 l 096 by karukrista, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Linguine

fabulous photos, that market looks so clean. :cheers:


----------



## Mα®

*source*









*source*


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Some of the art on display during the Art Festival by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


IMG_3115 by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Inside the Maritime Museum by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


In the Maritime Museum by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


Inside the Maritime Museum by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

IMG_3586 by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


Inside St Lukes church by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


Inside St Tryphone's Carthedral by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


Inside St Nicholas church by Fearless Fred, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

68687933


----------



## Mα®

53067262


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Urban Legend

filip__pg said:


> http://www.mojacrnagora.com/slika-dana-2013-05-23-pogled-na-boku-iz-aviona/


What an amazing place! :drool:


----------



## Mα®

71723019


----------



## Dukljanka

*Pivsko jezero*

*Lake Piva*









By me


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice shot! kay:


----------



## Mα®

http://www.montenegro.travel/me/content/2013-poster-competition-pridruzite-se-glasanju


----------



## Mα®

Котор 036 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


Котор 127 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Котор 107 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


Котор 254 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Perast 033 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


Perast 034 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

72741604


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

http://500px.com/photo/44225844


----------



## Mα®

*Tivat, VW Oldtimer expo*


















































































*source*


----------



## Mα®

73207039


----------



## Mα®

72962994


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

IMG_8310 by mhntr, on Flickr


IMG_8132 by mhntr, on Flickr


----------



## ardues

*Rafailovici.*


----------



## Mα®

Kotor, Montenegro by nursekellydxb, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

01.10.13 Bar 6111.001 by philstephenrichards, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

Bravo susjedi za prezentiranje prekrasne vam Crne Gore! :applause:
:cheers:


----------



## Mα®

*The cat's meow: top 10 destinations for feline fanatics*










Montenegro is fast gaining a reputation as the crème de la crème in glamorous Mediterranean destinations. And where there’s cream, there’s cats… The ancient coastal town of Kotor is, for reasons unknown, a stray-cat stamping ground, with innumerable kitties posing photogenically around the old town and its Unesco-listed medieval attractions. Cats are so ubiquitous that they’ve become the unofficial symbol of Kotor; you may not be able to scoop one up and tote it home, but local artisans have softened the blow of separation, with lovely handmade cat creations on sale in the walled town’s atmospheric laneways.

Kotor is easily reached from the capital, Podgorica, and is a day trip from the nearby cities of Herceg Novi and Dubrovnik in Croatia.

*lonelyplanet.com*


----------



## Cerises

Greetings from your Greek brothers and sisters. Beautiful Montenegro!!!


----------



## Mα®

*National Park Durmitor*

National Park encompasses the basic mountain massif of Durmitor, parts and areas of the lakes and Piva mountain, upper parts of canyon valleys Grabovica and Komarnica, canyon valley of the river Tara and canyons of its confluences - Sušica, Vaškovska river and Draga.

Park area amounts 39.000 hectares, stretched on the territory of five municipalities: Žabljak, Šavnik, Plužine, Mojkovac and Pljevlja.

Main feature of the relief is a wide plateau located at 1.500 meters above the sea level, carved by deep canyon valleys, with impressive mountain tops, of which 48 are at 2.000 meters above the sea level. The highest peak is Bobotov kuk, at 2.525 meters above the sea level. Particular impression is created by 18 glacial lakes, called "mountain eyes", located at 1.500 meters above the sea level. The biggest and the most beautiful is Crno Lake, with stunning scenery, and a giant peak Medvjed, above the lake.

With the decision of UNESCO’s International Committee for the World Natural and Historical Heritage from 1980, NP Durmitor was included in the list of the World Natural Heritage.


Center of the park is Žabljak, small town at the bottom of the southeastern part of Durmitor. This settlement, which is located at the highest altitude of the Balkan Peninsula (around 1.450m) is the biggest winter center in Montenegro, with considerable accommodation capacities, both hotel and private, infrastructure for winter sports and services in the area of tourism and mountaineering. Mountaineering paths are marked and there is an organized mountain climbing guide service.

In the National park zone, you can conquer whirlpools, defiles, limans and spinning wheels with rafts, kayaks and pneumatic boats, carried by the mainstream of the river Tara and guided by secure hands of rafters, discover the beauty, pass through the deepest canyon in Europe and swim in perfectly clean water.


Length of the river Tara is 156 kilometers, canyon valley is 93 kilometers long, while the canyon depth can reach even 1.300 meters.

*montenegro.travel*


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

*Some old photos*





































*source*


----------



## Mα®

*Concerts*
































































*source*


----------



## Mα®

*source*


----------



## Mα®

A Rainy Day in Kotor, Montenegro by Meleah Reardon, on Flickr


Kotor, Montenegro by Meleah Reardon, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

86247391


----------



## Mα®

84802825



> Two American girls travel to Montenegro on vacation to visit an old friend. While there they decide to venture to Mamula, an abandoned military fortress located on a remote island. During their exploration of the fortress they discover that they are not alone. Someone else is on the island with them and he will stop at nothing to protect it's secrets. There is a darkness hidden beneath the island and the terror has just begun.


----------



## Mα®

by me


----------



## Mα®

(by me)


----------



## Mα®

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka




----------



## Dukljanka

*Sveti Stefan*









Source


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Mα®

^^ Thanks


----------



## Mα®

Bay of Kotor by Simon Grubb, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Cerises

Beautiful as always!!! :cheers:


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

DSC_6937 by wetalik83, on Flickr

2000 year old Olive Tree near Bar in Montenegro by Vladimir Bazović, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Yellow Fever

great updates guys!


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Dukljanka

*Sveti Stefan*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Ropojansko jezero*









*Source*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Grebajska dolina*









*Source*








*Source*


----------



## Dukljanka

*Hridsko jezero*









*Source*


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks for the updates, Ma!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Mα®

Happy New Year !


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Žabljak*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Plaža Jaz*


















Source


----------



## Dukljanka

*Bečići*









flickr








flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva*









flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*









Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor*









Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor - Old Town*









Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

117929811


----------



## Mα®

*Lake Skadar*



> Lake Skadar is a wild wonder waiting to be explored. A vast freshwater lake straddling the borders of Albania and Montenegro and surrounded by dramatic karst mountains, its mirrored waters, rocky shores and wetlands play host to a myriad of wildlife with more than 260 species of birds, traditional fishing villages, islet monasteries and pristine beaches.
> 
> Home to some of the most celebrated panoramas in a country renowned for its wild, natural beauty, Lake Skadar has been a protected National Park since 1983, was added, in 1996, to the World's List of Wetlands of International Importance by the Ramsar Convention and in late 2011, was formally nominated for UNESCO heritage status. Many Montenegrins regard this area as their country's heart and soul. It was here that the former Montenegrin royal family chose to summer, where Turkish invaders sought to conquer, and where some of the best wines and organic food in Montenegro can be found, cultivated by the local producers of Crmnica and Godinje valleys.


Source: www.undiscoveredmontenegro.com

One Lake, Many Names by sjrankin, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

:cheers:


----------



## Mα®

Source: www.pedalaj.me


----------



## Mα®

Vrmac, Montenegro by DULEfoto, on Flickr

Vrmac, Montenegro by DULEfoto, on Flickr

Vrmac, Montenegro by DULEfoto, on Flickr

Vrmac, Montenegro by DULEfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Old town by MaleWitch, on Flickr

Mogren-Budva by MaleWitch, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

'Stara Varoš' Old Clock Tower, Podgorica, Balkans, Montenegro, Eastern Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr

'Morača' Millennium Bridge, Podgorica, Balkans, Montenegro, Eastern Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

View from the Fort, Kotor, Montenegro by Ruthie H, on Flickr

Bay of Kotor, Montenegro by Ruthie H, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

For nothing !  (my name is Maro )



Yellow Fever said:


> Thanks for the updates, Ma!





















Source: www.radiokotor.info


----------



## Mα®

Черногория. Бечичи by varfolomeev, on Flickr

Sea Dance Festival Day 1 by Exit Festival, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Sea Dance Festival Day 1 by Exit Festival, on Flickr

Sea Dance Festival Day 1 by Exit Festival, on Flickr

Sea Dance Festival Day 1 by Exit Festival, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Excelent Updates Mα® , the last video is great!


----------



## Dukljanka

Durmitor

Source: Top 10 national parks in Europe: readers' travel tips


----------



## Dukljanka

*Hotel Splendid Conference & SPA Resort, Bečići*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Aman Sveti Stefan*

*Villa Miločer*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Splendid Conference & Spa Resort, Bečići*









By me








By me








By me


----------



## Mα®

(by me)


----------



## Dukljanka

*Skaline, Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Kotor ~ 6973 by @Wrightbesideyou, on Flickr

Croàcia / Montenegro / Bòsnia / 2015 by Jordi Joan Fabrega, on Flickr

Croàcia / Montenegro / Bòsnia / 2015 by Jordi Joan Fabrega, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Croàcia / Montenegro / Bòsnia / 2015 by Jordi Joan Fabrega, on Flickr

Croàcia / Montenegro / Bòsnia / 2015 by Jordi Joan Fabrega, on Flickr

Bouches de Kotor (Montenegro) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

> Here is one of the most scenic arrivals on a Mediterranean cruise, this video shows the whole entrance into the Bay of Kotor... (source)


----------



## Mα®

> This is one of the most unique roads in Europe (and probably most dangerous too). This road is more extreme than the ones at the Amalfi Coast. I chose to show everything unedited even the audio is unedited so you can learn from the guide commentary about the beautiful country of Montenegro. (source)


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Kotor ~ 7031 by @Wrightbesideyou, on Flickr

Bay of Kotor by David Sheales, on Flickr

Bay of Kotor by David Sheales, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

P&O Cruise Ship Oceana, Leaving Bay of Kotor by David Sheales, on Flickr

Peaceful view of Bay of Kotor by David Sheales, on Flickr

0802-1448-DSCF3264 by Moon..., on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

0802-1446-DSCF3259 by Moon..., on Flickr

0802-1403-DSCF3238 by Moon..., on Flickr

0802-1346-DSCF3222 by Moon..., on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Road to freedom by Dimitrije Ostojic, on Flickr

Scenery-Durmitor National Park-Montenegro by Michael Mellinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Montenegro :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Indeed, especially love the last one. )


----------



## Mα®

source


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®

Porto Montenegro by mandrej, on Flickr

Montenegro 078 by Cyranovolante ., on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Bay of Kotor by cat_collector, on Flickr

Untitled by Nikol Likja, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Our Lady of the Rocks by cat_collector, on Flickr

Bay of Kotor - view from St. John castle by cat_collector, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Exploring the town of cats and musicians | В городе кошек и музыкантов by Konstantin Kovalev, on Flickr

Romantic conversation among the hustle and bustle | Романтическая беседа среди суеты by Konstantin Kovalev, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Свети Стефан | Sveti Stefan by Konstantin Kovalev, on Flickr

Night view of Bar, Montenegro | Вид на ночной Бар by Konstantin Kovalev, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Montenegro by Mal Ogden, on Flickr

1505_montenegro_694.jpg by Christina Artemeva, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Durmitor by Nick Savchenko, on Flickr

1505_montenegro_731.jpg by Christina Artemeva, on Flickr


----------



## Countach

Dukljanka said:


> *Sutomore*


Nice view. Missing the sea!


----------



## Dukljanka

Countach said:


> Nice view. Missing the sea!


Me too!

*Buljarica*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

*Sutomore in March*


















By me


----------



## Countach

Dukljanka said:


> Me too!


I was having only few days at sea this summer, now it is very long to wait for another summer! Viewing these photos I can imagine at least


----------



## Dukljanka

Countach said:


> I was having only few days at sea this summer, now it is very long to wait for another summer! Viewing these photos I can imagine at least


I was in *Sutomore * (July)









By me

and in *Utjeha* (August)









By me

amd had some virus and stomachache in Utjeha (everybody had it) and came back home earlier :nuts:


----------



## Countach

^^
I was to the sea only in July for one week. I had to go again in August but I was having a racing accident just the day before leaving hno:
I think that both of us had a bad luck this summer :lol:


----------



## Dukljanka

Countach said:


> ^^
> I was to the sea only in July for one week. I had to go again in August but I was having a racing accident just the day before leaving hno:
> I think that both of us had a bad luck this summer :lol:


True! The worst ever. And very, very hot! hno: :bash:


----------



## Yellow Fever

would love to swim in that pool!


----------



## Dukljanka

Yellow Fever said:


> would love to swim in that pool!


 It is a pool with sea water. I love pools. :cheer:

*Ulcinj*










by *vegamaster*


----------



## Yellow Fever

pool with sea water? not my cup of tea.


----------



## Mα®

Training Ship "Jadran" (Montenegrin Navy)









by Stevan Kordić


----------



## Dukljanka

*Budva - Saint Ivan Church*











by* Slavoljub Radojević*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Dukljanka

*Autumn in Montenegro - Bar*










by *constantiner*


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Dukljanka

*Podgorica* :lol::cheer::nocrook:









*Facebook*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ the driver is freaking showing off his jeep.


----------



## Dukljanka

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ the driver is freaking showing off his jeep.


He found a free parking.
This is in Tivat. :bash: 









By me


----------



## Mα®




----------



## christos-greece

Dukljanka said:


> *Podgorica* :lol::cheer::nocrook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facebook*


Interesting parking... :hmm:


----------



## Mα®

DSCF0040 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr

DSCF0038 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Ulcin, Montenegro by Cem Özdoğan, on Flickr

Еще осенних воспоминай. #vscocam #montenegro #bestmemories #kotor #fresh #2014 #vscomontenegro #dream by Valentina Korotun, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

DSCF5282 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr

DSCF5278 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

DSCF5224 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr

DSCF5223 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr

DSCF5222 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

DSCF5162 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr

DSCF5160 by Артем Гукасов, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Tivat by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr

Tivat by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr

Tivat by Mihaly Sagi, on Flickr


----------



## Astrophobia

Bravo Mα®.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Montenegro :cheers:


----------



## Astrophobia

*Mogren Beach, Budva*









Maxim Malevich


----------



## Mα®

Kotor Bay, Kotor / ME, 2016 by William Veerbeek, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Kotor Bay, Kotor / ME, 2016 by William Veerbeek, on Flickr

Kotor Bay, Kotor / ME, 2016 by William Veerbeek, on Flickr

Kotor Bay, Kotor / ME< 2016 by William Veerbeek, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Kotor Bay, Kotor / ME< 2016 by William Veerbeek, on Flickr

Kotor Bay, Kotor / ME, 2016 by William Veerbeek, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

DSC_8814 by our.travel our.travel, on Flickr

DSC04253-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr

DSC_8809 by our.travel our.travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Montenegro :cheers:


----------



## Astrophobia

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Astrophobia

*Porto Montenegro*









MaleWitch


----------



## Astrophobia

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Astrophobia

*Podgorica*









By me


----------



## Astrophobia

*Hard Rock Cafe, Podgorica*









By me - today


----------



## Astrophobia

*Podgorica*









By me - yesterday


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photo of Podgorica


----------



## Astrophobia

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice photo of Podgorica


Thank you.


----------



## Astrophobia

*Clock Tower, Trg od oružja, Kotor*









nikolaylozanov8006


----------



## Mα®

_IMG2168-1 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr

_IMG2159-1 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr

_IMG2164-1 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

_IMG2283-1 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr

_IMG2284-1 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

_IMG2169-1 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr

Treasures of Kotor by Alex Alishevskikh, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Old Bar by Alex Alishevskikh, on Flickr

King Nikola's Palace by Alex Alishevskikh, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Old Bar by Alex Alishevskikh, on Flickr

Old Bar by Alex Alishevskikh, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®

Perast by Alex Alishevskikh, on Flickr

Perast, bay of Kotor, Montenegro by David Sheales, on Flickr

Perast, bay of Kotor, Montenegro by David Sheales, on Flickr


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Mα®




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Mα®

views by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor

Boka Kotorska









I invite you to my thread from tha latest summer trip to Kotor, Cetinje, Budva and Podgorica. 
It's in polish but still you can follow pics and comment in english


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos about Montenegro :cheers:


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Marsupalami

old buildings in Montenegro and Albania are beautiful, but the new ones are tasteless and gaudy (Im sorry to be blunt)


----------



## Biegonice

Stunning pictures! Viva Montenegro!


----------



## Mα®




----------



## Dukljanka

*Kotor 2012*









By me


----------

